# v18 what's new



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

My edge, bolt vox and mini voxes received a v18 update a week ago or so and I am wondering whats new? thanks.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

V18 contains a fix for the Middlemind remote app viewing error.


----------

